# Brewbake Big Pineapple OPEN



## mrTbeer (19/6/13)

Picked up my first 1L bottle today. Porter & Wheat on tap with Pale boiling on the BM right now.
At $9.95/litre for Porter it tastes great.

Only place I know on Sunshine Coast that will fill growlers.

http://i.imgur.com/tMI8Fyz.jpg


----------



## WSC (19/6/13)

Great to see another brewery open in QLD!


----------



## Dan Dan (19/6/13)

mrTbeer said:


> Picked up my first 1L bottle today. Porter & Wheat on tap with Pale boiling on the BM right now.
> At $9.95/litre for Porter it tastes great.
> Only place I know on Sunshine Coast that will fill growlers.
> http://i.imgur.com/tMI8Fyz.jpg


Awesome. They only do one litre? Might have to pay a visit.


----------



## MattyFin (19/6/13)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brewbakeau/8909157416/
There is the price list for you, thats taken from their own flickr page. I am keen to go try some next time I'm up that way, havent been to the big pineapple in years.


----------



## pk.sax (19/6/13)

The brewer is an awesome bloke and a funny carnt. Not to mention he has a thing for sheep. I wish I still lived up there...


----------



## Brewers Choice (19/6/13)

The guys from Brewbake will be attending the Queensland Homebrewing Conference on July 13. They'll be bringing down some of their beer, presenting it, and then hanging around during the break when we'll be trying it, to talk to anyone that's interested in the beers or the Brewbake concept. If you can't get up the coast, come along to the conference and try the beer there.


----------



## Dan Dan (3/7/13)

I finally got to pay a visit last weekend, but unfortunately spent too much time at the animal farm, so when I rocked up for a beer, all that was left on tap was the pale.. A nice drop indeed, but I would have loved a porter on that cold miserable day! Oh well, the pie was delicious, and I got myself a squealer, so I'll jus5t have to head back for a refill


----------

